# Router Collet



## DAWILLIAMS (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello,

I just bought the Freud Ultimate Router package. It comes with the FT2200VCE and the router table. 

My question is about the under-mounting of the router to the table. 


1st question. The 1/2 inch collet comes inserted into the collet nut. And the 1/4 inch comes in a separate bag. 

I am new to this tool and I just wanted to check before I do something incorrect...but, how do I replace the 1/2 collet? Do I just pop it out the collet nut? Or should I actually have a seperate collet nut? 
I tried tugging on the collect (gently) and it didnt pop out the nut. 


2nd question: Do I have to always remove the router from the table to replace the bit? 

Thank you


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

If it's like mine, you just unscrew the ½" collet until it comes off and screw on the ¼" collet. The nut and collet are combined. Unless the ¼" is an insert for the ½" collet, in which case I don't know what I'm talking about. Check the maual that came with the router. No biggie. 

To your second question, I use a Mastercraft router and a ryobe table. With the router fully raised I can turn the collet nut and replace the bit without removing the router from the table. Try it and see. This stuff is surprisingly hard to break.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

DAWILLIAMS said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just bought the Freud Ultimate Router package. It comes with the FT2200VCE and the router table.
> 
> ...


Hi - just checked your manual and it looks like that router uses an adapter for 1/4" bits. That means your adapter should fit inside the collet and then the bit is inserted and the whole thing is installed in the router.
As far as changing bits, you should be able to loosen the collet nut with an offset wrench. Sorry, I haven't got that setup, just what information I could get online.


----------



## DAWILLIAMS (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi Roger, 

Thank you for replying. I tried ended up pulling on the collet a lot harder...and it popped out. I thought I would break it, but you are right. its pretty tough. 

Now about the under-mounting. I can certainly raise the router up. However, I don't want to keep going under the table to keep lowering and raising. I thought that the FT2200 would be similar to the FT3000...which has knob that you can use to adjust the height through the baseplate. 

The FT2200 doesn't come with that knob. Actually, after looking around, it appears that its the only Freud router that doesn't come with this knob. 

Im sure there is a way to do it...or else it does not make much convenience to under-mount this thing. The problem is...I just cant figure it out. Its my first router. 

Any help is appreciated. 

Thanks, 

Dawilliams


----------



## 48394 (Oct 25, 2010)

The MLCS collet extension will allow bit changing above the table.
MLCS Router Collet Extension and Review
Regis


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

The easy way below
Off-Set Router Table Bit Wrench ,I use it all the time with my Freud routers.
Or the cheap way just put some heat to the wrench that came with the router, and just bend it over into a "Z".. 

Heavyweight and Precision Router Table

==========


----------



## DAWILLIAMS (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. I spoke to Freud and there is the lowdown. 

1. With the exception of the FT2200VCE router, they discontinued all the other routers. Bosch is also in the process of buying Freud International. Maybe thats the reason for discontinuing the routers. 

2. The FT2200VCE cannot be adjusted from above the table. Freud actually recommended to remove the springs in order to get the extra height. Oddly, the FT2200VCE Router is the only Freud model with this "brain freeze."

I spoke to very seasoned carpenter and he mentioned that mod kits are available. Basically, it includes an extension piece for the shaft and some other items that can transform the adjustment from under the table to the top of the table. He has it on his craftsman router. Its very neat. 

I also followed up with Freud about this. They told me that their engineers performed test for similar "kits" because they wanted to also provide similar router kits. In the end, they deemed any shaft extension kits to be unsafe and they strongly discouraged it. 

So...for the price that I paid for the FT2200VCE, I am going to return it for a FT3000VCE.

The cost difference is not that much. But the ergonomics is night and day for table top operation. 

Now comes the quest of finding a Canadian dealer than actually has a FT3000VCE in stock.

DW


----------

